# crocheted sock pattern needed



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I used to crochet like a mad woman years ago, found quilting and my crocheting went by the wayside. Decided I need something to keep my hands busy at night, so thought I'd try socks. I cannot knit, have taken several classes and the instructors have given up on me so I'm looking for a good crocheted sock pattern. Is there such a thing?
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Dont know about crocheting socks but with a knitting loom you can do socks. Its a very fine guage and not hard to do either. Also you can get the adjustable type and sometimes it has a dvd with it. 
I guess with socks you would have to use the smallest needle and start kinda like a hat but alot smaller. That would be my take on it. I cant do patterns but if I can see it I can usually do it if I can watch so dvd's help me alot. Maybe someone else on here can help or you can go to www.knittinghelp.com and join and they can help too.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a link to the pattern I have bookmarked. I haven't had a chance to get started on them yet, but they look really nice in the pictures. Hopefully after I get all the Christmas stuff put away I will be able to join you in crocheting socks.

HTH

ETA: Found another one that I have bookmarked for later.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

81 sock patterns available here http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/index.php

http://www.crochetme.com/

KyMama - I like the ones in your first link. I've got some Paton's yarn here that I've been wondering what to do with it. Now I know!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

KyMama, thanks for the links. Love the socks in the first one.
Chaty, I found a sock look in the Mary Maxim catalog. Kind of pricey though. I have a birthday coming up and DH needs an idea so, might just accidently on purpose place the catalog in front of him at supper tonight with that circled! LOL!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's a pattern I use. I warn you that the picture that goes with the pattern is AWFUL! I tried it anyway even though it has an ugly picture because I could easily understand the pattern and it uses regular sock yarn:

http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/87952.aspx


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

So should we do a new years crochet a long? Have we ever done a crochet a long here?
I like the first link and the "ultimate" crochet socks. I've seen that one before but never had the guts to try it.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Mrs. Jo said:


> So should we do a new years crochet a long? Have we ever done a crochet a long here?
> I like the first link and the "ultimate" crochet socks. I've seen that one before but never had the guts to try it.


That's one I would very much enjoy joining in!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay, so we have two who would like to do a crochet a long. Anybody else in? 
Any other patterns?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be done with my current project today so I would love to join in. I would prefer to do the Patons pattern because honestly it intimidates me a little and I would like to have some help along the way if needed.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

I am in... though I still am finishing two Christmas presents.... sigh. never enough time.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm in too


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

All right! How about we start in January, maybe the first or second week? That way we can get finished with our currant projects... (I'm trying to make me a pair of slippers...) And I need to get some sock yarn...I wonder what etsy would have...
Remember, anybody is free to join and we can all help each other as we explore crocheting socks. I'm pretty open with either pattern, both will be fun. We can do a poll or a vote or something closer to the date, if you like. 
Everybody o.k. with that?


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

eep:

Hi Everybody - I normally just lurk around the fiber board and admire everyone's talent but you pulled me out of the woodwork with this whole crocheting socks thing. I have always wanted to try but never had the nerve. I admire the beautiful sock yarns I see and really want to do something with them.

So can I join too? 

<Disclaimer - understand that by saying yes you will be subjecting yourselves to any of the following: whining, crying, nashing of teeth and possibly some wailing.> :runforhills:


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay Mare said:


> eep:
> 
> Hi Everybody - I normally just lurk around the fiber board and admire everyone's talent but you pulled me out of the woodwork with this whole crocheting socks thing. I have always wanted to try but never had the nerve. I admire the beautiful sock yarns I see and really want to do something with them.
> 
> ...


This is me I lurk alot  thanks for the sock patterns...this is a project that I would love to try.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Will this be just a crochet along or a swap also? If it's just a crochet along where we support each other and post pictures, I'd be happy to join. If there's a swap involved, I think I'll sit this one out because I'd hate to subject someone to receiving the first pair of socks that I crochet. There's no guarantee they'll even look like socks! :huh:

I just bought some sock yarn yesterday after seeing the pattern for the Patons Kroy Toe Up Socks that was posted in this thread. That's the pattern I was planning on doing, but will work on whatever pattern is selected.

Thanks,
Hollie


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I agree, I'd love the idea of it being more for support than for a swap. I would be very glad though to finally have a use for all this sock yarn that has been hanging around my stash for awhile!


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

FarmersDaughter said:


> Will this be just a crochet along or a swap also? If it's just a crochet along where we support each other and post pictures, I'd be happy to join. If there's a swap involved, I think I'll sit this one out because I'd hate to subject someone to receiving the first pair of socks that I crochet. There's no guarantee they'll even look like socks! :huh:


Oh - yes - what she said. I would hate for someone to expect socks and get something that looked like mittens (not that I can make those either). Or socks big enough for Shaq.

Angela


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think a crochet a long is fine. Swaping would be tricky because of foot sizes and shapes and that makes me a little nervous...


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Mrs. Jo said:


> I think a crochet a long is fine. Swaping would be tricky because of foot sizes and shapes and that makes me a little nervous...


Great! Count me in on the crochet along, then. I'll keep checking this thread to see when it starts and what pattern we're doing. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I think we'll make a separate thread for it, like they did for the knit along socks. That way it's easier to find later. 
That sound o.k.?


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

A new thread to start the crochet along sounds good to me. Whenever you all are ready to get started, just say the word!

Mrs. Jo -- If you don't mind saying, where in Minnesota do you live? If you'd rather not say, I understand. I'm in Duluth.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to go buy yarn for this project. I have $75 in WalMart Gift Cert...does WM have this yarn? I am going today or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I can wait until January to start.  I think a new thread would be better, just to make it easier to find. 

Rocktown Gal - My WalMart does not have sock yarn, but you might want to check just in case. The craft departments vary so much it's hard to say what your store might have.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks KYMama - I'll check JoAnn's.


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

A new thread would be good. I have to go buy yarn too. Probably at AC Moore since I have to be in that area this weekend anyway. I think I may have to buy a hook that small too. I hope they have Susan Bates hooks there - I can't crochet worth a darn with the Boye hooks.

Angela


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Bay Mare said:


> A new thread would be good. I have to go buy yarn too. Probably at AC Moore since I have to be in that area this weekend anyway. I think I may have to buy a hook that small too. I hope they have Susan Bates hooks there - I can't crochet worth a darn with the Boye hooks.
> 
> Angela


I don't like the Boye hooks either!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Farmersdaughter, I'm an hour north of the twin cities.
We'll start the crochet a long thread in January. Right now I have parties to get ready for, then I'll be able to get my sock yarn and concentrate. 
I'm really excited!


----------

